# First horse show in my life!!!!!!!!



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

WHOOO HOOO Wendy! We are so proud of you !! Sorry that we didnt get there in time to watch your class. It will get easier and easier , the first time is always the hardest in everything you do. You guys did great!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Amy! It was a blast. Now I'm nursing the sunburn, lol. You guys showed up and the sun came out.......I blame you, lol!!!!! See ya at the barn!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats awesome!!!! Congrats to you both!!!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB! everyone needs to start having fun at shows again. A lot of people are getting too serious lol. Glad you had fun!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job! Now you know why people are addicted to them. They are so much fun! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats!!! See, we told you that you could do it.  That is great, especially if you had fun. That is the most important thing. Just keep up the good work and you will be in the ribbons in no time. And tell you daughter congrats too. That is something to be proud of.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  This Sunday the 19th is our next show. This one is being put on by my old trainer. She's the one that told me I was too old, too fat, not talented, and didn't have enough money to ride, and I should just give up. LOL! I can't wait to go!!!!! Even if I finish dead last, I'll still be there having a BLAST!!! When riding stops being fun and starts being a chore, it's time to put away the saddle.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Boy If all that stuff she said is true , I am really out of luck !...lol
Good Luck on Sunday , I am going to try to make it down before my daughters 4H meeting.
You will have to tell me what classes you will be entering , see ya


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 16, 2009)

wish I could've gone, sounds fun XD


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like you had a ton of fun and we all have to start somewhere! My first show I didn't place in anything...and now I'd like to think I can hold my own. It's a shame that so much money is involved in horse shows...it's also a shame your old trainer sounds so aweful - hope you stick it to her. Good luck with your show season and have fun!!! (The first weekend in May will be my daughter's first show - we are so excited!)


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Amy, I'm not sure if I'm gonna show on Sunday. My arm is in rough shape. Jacqueline is doing leadline at the buttcrack of dawn(8am), and I'm not sure what classes Jade is doing yet. Even if I don't show, I'm gonna ride in the schooling ring anyway. We're gonna have the red stock trailer from Benners so we'll be easy to find, since Kasi's gonna be away this weekend and her trailer isn't fixed yet.


----------



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for starting this post. I felt inspired and encourgaged by your words. I am 26, big-boned  and never rode (apart from silly trail rides on rent-a-wrecks) until a couple of months ago. But I wanted to pursue a dream that I have had since I was a little girl. Anyway, next weekend (Mother's Day) I am going to be showing in my first show ever. I am very worried, but I was so glad to read your post. I hope I have as much fun as you did. Thanks for an uplifting post!


----------

